# Prelude in D



## tauromusic (Aug 21, 2016)

This is a prelude i've just made, can you listen to it and tell me if you like it??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

tauromusic said:


> This is a prelude i've just made, can you listen to it and tell me if you like it??


Not very original, bit monotonously to be honest.


----------



## WarmWater (Sep 3, 2015)

I hope you don't mind us being honest. I, too, found it to be monotonous.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

What kind of music do you like and listen to?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Since no one has mentioned this, there is a special forum for posting compositions, called Today's Composers. 

The harmonic progression in your prelude sounds random.


----------

